# Footage of Mr. Parker in the 60's and 1990



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## MattJ (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks, James. Interesting to see vid from that era.

edit for spelling


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 5, 2007)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


>




More! More!!!


----------



## kenpotroop (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks Mr. Hawkins for all the Videos.


----------

